# Optimal Speaker Placement from walls?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

What's the optimal distance you should place your speakers from the wall? You know the space between the back of the speaker and the wall?

Same question in regard to subwoofers? Specifically front firing, front ported?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A good starting point is here:
http://www.cardas.com/room_setup_main.php

There are many factors that affect optimal placement, and much of it has to do with what you can tolerate in the room and your listening priorities.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

it depends on the speaker and your listening preferences for your mains. Besides distance for the rear and side wall you may have to play around with toe in and toe out. 

As for the sub, the sub crawl is one of the best ways to find its sweet spot


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Icaillo i looked at the link you provided...
It didn't seem realistic when it came to the calculators on front mains distance from front walls, well what i mean to say is it would be totally impractical for a home theater. it recommends placing them like 6 feet into a 16 foot room...the ratio remaining the same as your room gets bigger. You would have to sit against the back wall :scratch:

I was about right on with the distance from the side walls. according to the calculator.


----------

